# What instrument do you play?



## hyphen (Oct 16, 2010)

Just as the title says.
*votes piano*


----------



## Flora (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't play an instrument, but three of my friends play piano, and one plays the baritone sax. It's huge.


----------



## Green (Oct 16, 2010)

Violin and piano. I also did tenor recorder for like three years, but that's mandatory.


----------



## .... (Oct 16, 2010)

A broken rubber band.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 16, 2010)

Depends on how you define "play", but I guess piano, accordion, and drums; I used to play the clarinet when I was a kid, but I quit, and when you quit the clarinet, the clarinet ragequits you back, so no longer.

Apart from the clarinet, I taught myself all the aforementioned instruments on my own, which means that I suck pretty hard - hence "depends on how you define 'play'".

I can also play E minor on the guitar. Only E minor.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 16, 2010)

I voted Flute and Other, since I play the pan flute. Somewhat unorthodox, I know, but still.

I should add, incidentally, that I recently learnt the GSC Bike Theme. I might record it and put it on my as-of-yet fabulously empty YouTube account some time.


----------



## ... (Oct 16, 2010)

I play metal guitar and keyboard. And I know some basic drum fundamentals.

Really, I can play any instrument you put in front of me except for the reed/woodwind and brass category.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 16, 2010)

I must as, does a piano count as string or percussion?


----------



## hyphen (Oct 16, 2010)

Percussion!

From what I heard.


----------



## Minish (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm learning to play guitar. Extremely slowly.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah it counts as percussion, although of course technically it should probably be string. I guess it's just the fact that you don't directly operate the strings yourself.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 16, 2010)

~Guitar


----------



## Adriane (Oct 16, 2010)

I play piano, flute and piccolo, alto/bass/contralto clarinet, alto/tenor saxophone, and I'm (slowly) learning oboe. Can play a bit of guitar, too.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 16, 2010)

Piano and Clarinet. Both of my parents are musicians, and it's annoying...


----------



## Green (Oct 16, 2010)

how can having two musician parents be annoying?


----------



## Superbird (Oct 16, 2010)

1) You have to practice, like, 2 hours minimum on each instrument (I've managed to get away with one hour though)
2)They're always dragging you to concerts you'd rather not go to and which are a waste of your time
3)They're always practicing their instruments, giving you no peace
4)They make your life annoying when you're practicing by butting in every five seconds to tell you something that either you already knew, or had no interest in hearing.

Honestly, the best thing is that I'm home alone often.


----------



## Green (Oct 16, 2010)

You don't like constant music?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 16, 2010)

I play piano and guitar, though very infrequently. I'm not usually motivated enough to practice either of them so that just isn't good for me. I do play piano for my school's jazz band, though.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 16, 2010)

There's no option for people who play more than one! I play guitar, flute, clarinet, cello, and drums. Mostly guitar and cello.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 16, 2010)

Phantom said:


> There's no option for people who play more than one! I play guitar, flute, clarinet, cello, and drums. Mostly guitar and cello.


0-0

It's a multiple choice poll.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 16, 2010)

...... *headdesk* I can't win today. 

Back on topic, I learned clarinet first, then flute. Picked up cello, and learned guitar and drums because I always wanted to.


----------



## Aobaru (Oct 16, 2010)

Piano, for nearly nine years :3

I can play an E chord on guitar, as well.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 16, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> You don't like constant music?


I think you mean classical--I don't normally like concert music.


Blaziking said:


> I do play piano for my school's jazz band, though.


YES. I do, too. Jazz is, IMHO, much more fun than classical to play.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 16, 2010)

French Horn and Mellophone (For marching band....which I suck at). Oh yeah, and I play piano....well, haven't done it in ages, so I guess "played" would be proper tense.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 16, 2010)

Violin, Piccolo, Alto Flute, Concert Flute and I'm slowly teaching myself the Piano.

Oh, did I mention that I played the steelpan? Maybe you'd know it better as the Caribbean Steel Drum?


----------



## Green (Oct 16, 2010)

Superbird said:


> I think you mean classical--I don't normally like concert music.


I never said anything about the type?


----------



## Superbird (Oct 16, 2010)

^What do you mean 'Constant' then?


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 16, 2010)

The magical bass guitar.

And steadily learning flute. 8D


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 16, 2010)

I had one year of harp lessons. I sucked and have no musical talent whatsoever.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 16, 2010)

I had to play keyboards in Music lessons at school a few times but I could never find the strings.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 16, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I had to play keyboards in Music lessons at school a few times but I could never find the strings.


Only on a real piano...They're inside it, and if you look inside a Grand, they're right there. I classify the piano as percussion, personally.


----------



## Green (Oct 16, 2010)

Superbird said:


> ^What do you mean 'Constant' then?


As in constantly going on?


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't, because I'm too cool for instruments!

...

*sob* _my life is meaningless_


----------



## Blazie (Oct 16, 2010)

I have played flute since I was eleven, and I did piano lessons for most of elementary school but quit. Piano still comes in handy, though, because now I can read both clefs and am fairly good at sight-reading. And I can learn my choir and theater music before we learn in class because I still have a keyboard to plunk out the notes. =D


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

St. Christopher said:


> As in constantly going on?


I love constant video game music...That's my favorite kind of music, Video game music. Jazz is also cool.

Basically, I always have some kind of music going, either from YouTube or in my head.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 17, 2010)

Superbird said:


> 1) You have to practice, like, 2 hours minimum on each instrument (I've managed to get away with one hour though)
> 2)They're always dragging you to concerts you'd rather not go to and which are a waste of your time
> 3)They're always practicing their instruments, giving you no peace
> 4)They make your life annoying when you're practicing by butting in every five seconds to tell you something that either you already knew, or had no interest in hearing.
> ...


I envy you. Both of my parents don't play instruments and lessons are _very_ expensive. I was able to learn a bit of piano for a few years, but I'm not very good. I've almost forgotten how to play due to lack of practice D: I can play the recorder and the glockenspiel (sp?) because of school :D


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

^ Your parents have nothing to do with lessons. My teacher costs $80/hour, but he's a good teacher. And Piano, you don't forget, you just lose skill.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 17, 2010)

Superbird said:


> ^ Your parents have nothing to do with lessons. My teacher costs $80/hour, but he's a good teacher. And Piano, you don't forget, you just lose skill.


If my parents were musicians, they'd teach me, so parents do have a connection with ability to play instruments. About lessons, either I'm not making myself clear to them or they don't want me to learn...


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, but neither of my parents know how to play good piano, and my dad taught me very little about Clarinet--I learned most of it from the school Band.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 17, 2010)

I used to play the piano but since we don't actually own a real piano I gave up because it was sucky not being able to practise properly. :| I miss it, though! I can't read manuscript but I really enjoyed playing what I do know.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 17, 2010)

Used to play the piano, but I ragequitted because I have no talent with the piano. I do play casually on our keyboard from time to time, though.

My main instrument as of now is the violin. Though I still kinda suck. :I


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

^Don't worry. String instruments are the hardest to get good at.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 17, 2010)

I pretended to play the clarinet for three years because my dad made me be in the band. :v

I am kind of musically retarded.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 17, 2010)

If you count voice as an instrument, I've been singing tenor for 2 years.

If not, I play a bit of trumpet.


----------



## Flora (Oct 17, 2010)

FallOut Blade said:


> If you count voice as an instrument, I've been singing tenor for 2 years.


Oh, yeah! I sing Alto 1, probably should be a Soprano 2 but there's a buttload of them at my school so. Three years for that specific part, though I did sing in grade school but they didn't have specific part names.


----------



## ... (Oct 17, 2010)

If we're talking singing, I am a falsetto. But I disguise my voice as mid-range tenor because I'm embarrassed by the high range and timbre. I don't like my girly voice. :(


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 17, 2010)

I play piano and clarinet and I sing baritone/bass, depending on what the part is. I also am learning guitar and don't _completely_ suck ass at the drums.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 17, 2010)

The tuber. Also trombone. Since it has the trombone mouthpiece and the tuba valves, I can also play the euphonium, but I don't very much. Just when there's no trombone on hand.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Oct 17, 2010)

I play guitar. you'd think I'd be better at it by now though I would like to learn to use piano, and music software looks like it would be fun to use like FL Studio (even though that's not technically an instrument, but still).


----------



## Goldenpelt (Oct 17, 2010)

Been playing clarinet since 6th grade.


----------



## Byrus (Oct 17, 2010)

Nothing... I'd really love to learn to play the guitar though. Not really interested in anything else.


----------



## Automata heart (Oct 17, 2010)

i play the tin whistle. very badly. my mum tried to teach me the recorder, but i'm very bad at  being taught anything. i have an ok voice, and i like to sing, but i don't have very much musical talent. i much prefer to listen to it. but paradox has amazing talent on the keyboard, and  eonrider is pretty good 2.


----------



## ... (Oct 17, 2010)

Dragonclaw said:


> music software looks like it would be fun to use like FL Studio (even though that's not technically an instrument, but still).


Music software is soo much fun to use but it requires patience to learn. You can make professional-sounding tunes even if you are a complete amateur though, so it's a very simple alternative to learning multiple instruments. Plus it just looks damn cool.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 17, 2010)

Piano. I've been playing for something like...6 years, but my technique is still horrible, apparently...For some reason, my intuition tells me to play the opposite of what's marked on the sheet music (as in, not wrong notes, but wrong dynamics thoughout the song). It's getting better, though.

Piano is both string and percussion, according to my teacher, but only string according to Wikipedia.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 17, 2010)

Piano is percussion if you play it by the keys. Piano is stringed if you play it by the strings.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

Technically the strings make the sound, but you hit the keys which hit the strings, ao I think of it as percussion.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 17, 2010)

that's it. I'm going to play my piano by the strings.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

A little hard to do...especially on an Upright.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a harmonica that I still need to learn how to play. All I know is the first two lines of 'Oh When the Saints'. >:/


----------



## Adriane (Oct 17, 2010)

Superbird said:


> A little hard to do...especially on an Upright.


Yeah, if you're not playing a grand, forget it.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 17, 2010)

eh, on mine, if you take out that thing that covers the keys, it exposes the strings. if you take out the piece above that, you can play it fairly reasonably... although it does kind of suck.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 17, 2010)

Trumpet. Been playing since the age of ten. Up until a little over a week ago I had been firmly convinced that I suck at the trumpet - always getting handed second or third chair throughout middle school and high school, not having a good range of notes compared with some of the other kids my age, and not being able to play louder than mezzo piano to save my life. Never mind the fact that I successfully auditioned for the hardest-to-get-into band in the high school; never mind the fact that my band teacher actually told me (in front of the entire class) that he's never heard me screw up a scale and that I'm "money" on those scales; never mind the fact that my own private teacher says I'm good; never mind the fact that I've been complimented multiple times on my technical control of the trumpet. I was unwaveringly convinced that I sucked. x3

I also took about a month's worth of piano lessons from my mom when I was around five. Since then, though, I actually have been messing with the piano a whole lot - figuring out video game melodies by ear, playing trumpet music on a medium where it's slightly easier for me to play properly, etc. Over the summer I taught myself Fur Elise as well. But I'm not sure if that counts as playing or not.

I'm very interested in music and I'm strongly considering music as a profession.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 17, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> I taught myself Fur Elise as well.


0-0


Oh my gosh.

It took me a couple of months to get good at that.(Then again,I'm not even 12 yet.....)


----------



## Fireworks (Oct 17, 2010)

took piano lessons for like 7 years since the age of 5, and had played classical music quite a couple of times in front of crowds of like 50-100 people. then my grandparents had sold our piano despite the fact that I was talented :/ 

a few years ago my parents bought me a synthesizer, but I lacked any sort of motivation by then and came out of practice, and even as a hobby it faded away eventually. I very rarely play these days, but I can still play pretty much anything (other than the more technical stuff that would require practice), even what I hear for the first time. 

also used to compose music on the computer in Cakewalk Express, both for just piano and for multiple instruments, and everyone who had heard them said that I should base my future on music. but I stopped having ideas after a while for new musics, and unfortunately this synthesizer cannot be connected to the comp so that whatever I play would get recorded in a composing program (sound recording through microphone wouldn't cut it for what I want), otherwise I would've experimented so much more.

if I had better equipment, had the time and motivation, perhaps I could start a band someday as I guess I'd be a good keyboardist and would have good ideas, although I'm not sure how viable that would be, and I have vastly different plans for my future.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 17, 2010)

I haven't got a musical bone in my body. I sing a lot, but I'm really not any good. I used to want to learn to play something, but lessons are expensive :x


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 17, 2010)

Guitar. Shittily. There you go.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Oct 17, 2010)

I play piano (since I was 4, so about 10 years now), and clarinet (since 5th grade, so about 4).  I don't sing in front of people (I'm REALLY self-concious about it), but I really like to.

But when asked, piano and clarinet, piano being my main instrument.  Music is how I define myself, really. It's a passion and a love, and a lot of people say I'm really good (I'm too modest/humble to say whether or not I'm good.).  If there's a way to post audio clips (MP3, e.g.), I might.


----------



## NegativeVibe (Oct 17, 2010)

Piano and clarinet; I usually can only practice in the summer. I suck at both of them :P 

When I was in band, I was told I had good tone on the clarinet.  That was my only asset though.


----------



## Rex (Oct 17, 2010)

I play the violin, ukulele, harmonica, and guitar.

People say I'm really good at violin, harmonica, and ukulele, but I don't really play my guitar often.


----------



## Blazie (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, if we're talking singing, I've been in every school choir since I was seven or eight, started singing in theater when I was ten and started actual voice lessons when I was thirteen. =D I loooove singing. A lot. I'm a soprano but I can belt pretty well. I think.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, right, one of my other strong points at trumpet playing is that I'm crazy good at sight-reading. There are many people that can attest to this.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> I'm crazy good at sight-reading.


God that is like IMPOSSIBLE on the piano. But It's manageable on a one-tone-at-a-time instrument. I envy you.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Oct 17, 2010)

NegativeVibe said:


> Piano and clarinet; I usually can only practice in the summer. I suck at both of them :P
> 
> When I was in band, I was told I had good tone on the clarinet.  That was my only asset though.


What are you, my twin? (as far as piano and clarinet, not practice schedule or talent.)

I'm not usually arrogant/cocky, but it comes out in music


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 23, 2010)

I play the flute, and the violoncello. Although it's unlikely I'll get a music degree because of the piano. First of all, my hands absolutely cannot be doing two different things for each of them, and second EVERYONE does it so I'm discouraged. :U


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Oct 23, 2010)

One's voice is an instrument, isn't it?  It is mine.


----------



## Aisling (Oct 23, 2010)

I can still play the trumpet a little bit. I played in my school's band since it first started in third grade up until I went to high school. I figured they'd be a lot more serious about practicing outside of school in the high school band, and my dad is a total ass and I hated practicing at home, so yeah, I gave up after that point. Up until a couple of weeks ago I hadn't touched it for over three years. :x


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 23, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> If we're talking singing, I am a falsetto. But I disguise my voice as mid-range tenor because I'm embarrassed by the high range and timbre. I don't like my girly voice. :(


Falsetto isn't a voice type, it's a way of singing. You'd be a countertenor. (Which happens to be the best voice type why are you trying to disguise it D< no bias here)

Anyhow personally I don't play any instruments. I took piano lessons as a kid but I've forgotten all of it. Eh. :\ I am musical though; I take voice lessons twice a week and have a range of about 3 octaves. :]


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 23, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> I must as, does a piano count as string or percussion?


I prefer to

As for what I play, piano and bass guitar, plus I sing. I'm a baritone, I think? F3 - F5 is my range?


----------



## The Awesome Arceus (Oct 23, 2010)

i play flute~


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Oct 23, 2010)

Ryubane said:


> I think that puts you in a tenor range.


Really? The consensus seems to have me as a baritone.

EDIT: Actually this explains why I can sing Luke Kelly songs.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 24, 2010)

I play clarinet and trumpet. I'm learning piano as well, though not in any structured way. I'm just picking up a tune here and there and going, "I'm going to figure this out on the piano." But clarinet and trumpet are my main ones.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 24, 2010)

I play the trumpet, and am in fact going to STATE COMPETITION for marching band today.

The only reason why we're leaving today is because we live on the other side of the state and there's a bunch of mountains slapped in between our town and Grand Junction, so.


----------



## IcySapphire (Oct 24, 2010)

My voice, if that counts, and a little on the piano


----------



## Superbird (Oct 24, 2010)

I played in the high school marching band Friday night. The only thing I didn't like was the cold, and the standing for three hours straight.

...It kills your legs, doesn't it.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 24, 2010)

Superbird said:


> I played in the high school marching band Friday night. The only thing I didn't like was the cold, and the standing for three hours straight.
> 
> ...It kills your legs, doesn't it.


I FIND THIS QUOTE EXTREMELY HILARIOUS

You get used to the standing-up thing once you've done it for a while. And it only really kills your legs for the first few weeks of band camp. 8DDD


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 25, 2010)

Voice and the UTAU.

Synthesizers totally count.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 29, 2010)

I play my voice.

Tis' very beautiful, that is, if I warm up first...


----------



## Wargle (Oct 30, 2010)

Tuba, trombone, cello, xylophone, and triangle.


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 31, 2010)

Absolutely nothing.

Can't sing very well at all, can't play any instruments... I can't even make good bleep-bloopy old NES-style video game music with a computer program that's _specifically_ made for making bleep-bloopy old NES-style video game music.

Yeah... for some reason I have pretty much no musical talent whatsoever.  About the only thing I can do music-wise is opening up a MIDI with Anvil Studio and change the instruments around so it sounds different (and if I'm lucky, sometimes it actually doesn't come out sounding like crap!)


----------



## EmeraldCityBlues (Nov 8, 2010)

Guitar and Bass. Used to play drums, but that wasn't really my thing. Does ocarina count?


----------



## Minkow (Nov 9, 2010)

Clarinet, taking lessons in school as an elective or whatever.
Nothing better than taking Clarinet back in fifth, skipping it for sixth, and then upping and taking it again in seventh. |D


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 9, 2010)

MysticMoon said:


> Percussion!
> 
> From what I heard.


Well, you heard wrong, if I remember correctly. Isn't it a string instrument?

Anyway, Bari sax yeah yeah!




Superbird said:


> Piano and Clarinet. Both of my parents are musicians, and it's annoying...


playing the clarinet just earned you my patented nerd points, and more respect.




Superbird said:


> YES. I do, too. Jazz is, IMHO, much more fun than classical to play.


... your nerd points are now OVER NINE-THOUSAND! And my respect for you just shot way up the meter as well.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 9, 2010)

*sigh.*

Piano.

PERCUSSION when played by the keys.

STRING when played by plucking the strings.

_The more you know~*_


----------



## speedblader03 (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't seem to have the type of coordination required to play an instrument, but I can sing. Heck, almost every day I find myself singing some song when no one's listening. I probably picked it up from my parents, who will sometimes randomly break into song at home (no, really). My dad did try to teach me to play the guitar, but I got bored of learning all of the notes and such.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Nov 17, 2010)

I can play the drumsand the ocarina, and I'm learning the guitar and the piano.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 17, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I prefer to
> 
> As for what I play, piano and bass guitar, plus I sing. I'm a baritone, I think? F3 - F5 is my range?


I was wrong F2 - F4 is my range. So baritone probably.


----------



## Leaf Joltik (Nov 18, 2010)

UKELELE! :3


----------



## Giraffes (Nov 24, 2010)

Ukulele

For about 2 years now. :D


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 24, 2010)

I play piano and guitar.

I also "play" the pan pipes and the harmonica. Oh, and I've got a synthesizer but I count that as a keyboard.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 27, 2010)

... said:


> I also "play" the pan pipes


_I thought I was the only one~_

Anyway, as for singing, I'm really not too sure what my exact vocal range is, but I'm probably label myself as tenor. I'd find out my range if we owned a piano...!


----------



## Salazard (Dec 5, 2010)

And where be Bass in that poll! =[ Such a basscist...


----------

